
IOS developer responds to Android Chief about Google OS being open - botolo86
http://twitter.com/#!/joehewitt/status/27876055599
======
mhd
That's one of the things that I don't like about twitter: Anything that
otherwise might turn into a reasonable debate gets cut down to size, until
it's basically a much less funny version of Monkey Island quip duels.

(I remember when "proper journalists" used to say that about blog posts. Now I
wonder whether there'll be a time when we look back upon twitter as witty
discourse…)

------
geoffpado
Actually, Joe Hewitt is rather publically no longer an iOS developer:
[http://techcrunch.com/2009/11/11/joe-hewitt-developer-of-
fac...](http://techcrunch.com/2009/11/11/joe-hewitt-developer-of-facebooks-
massively-popular-iphone-app-quits-the-project/)

------
minalecs
It just doesn't fit Joe Hewitt's definition of open. Regardless I think it
would be beneficial to google to at least work with Joe to get him to
contribute to Android.

